# Best .22 ammunition



## Militant_Tiger

I was wondering what .22 ammo you think would be best for hunting small game, at say 75 yards.

Thanks, tiger


----------



## FACE

Winchester Powerpoints!!! Full 40 grainers!
I have my custom built target 10-22 zeroed in at 75 yds and it does wonders! :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman

Face

I couldn't agree more. I have tried the stuff for $10 a pop for a box of 50 and the Wincheste Powerpoint does nearly as good. They are blunt with a small hollowpoint, but they also have a long bearing surface and I think thats what makes them so accurate. I paid $14 at K-Mart, them my son told me he picked them up for ???? I think about $10 at Wal*Mart. They are not the fastest in the world, but give me accuracy over speed anytime. My Volquatzen sill put them into under a half inch at 50 yards all day long.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

i cant find any winchester ammo around my parts so im just gonna stick with velocitors, a little expensive but it gets the job done well.


----------



## Plainsman

Mt

Hey, if they shoot good stick with them. 22LR are funny critters, every gun likes something different. I had a High Standard Military Trophy, about a $300 gun. The only thing it wanted to shoot was mini-mags. It was accurate with others, but they would not feed reliably. Maybe Wall*Mart would order a box of 500 Winchester for you . I also made a mistake when I said Powerpoint I should have said Dynapoint.


----------



## FACE

I chose the powerpoints for one thing mainly...the fact that they were 40 grains! Most round that are faster are lighter. The accuracy abtained is phenominal. I have mine zeoed at 75 yds and I like to shoot paint balls..Pretty neet when you hit them dead center! I also like to shoot the cb longs from cci whicn are a subsonic load that you have to feed manually because they are not powerful enough for cycling the action. I use them for late season pheasants because for one you cannot hear them fire just the trigger being released and if you shoot a rooster when there is another nearby you do not spook them, in fact I have shot one and it went down good then the other rooster jumped on the downed one and appeared to be attacking it! He didn't last long either!
But the 40 gr. powerpoints are my ideal hunting round or for ridding the fatherinlaws farm of woodchucks!


----------



## Plainsman

Good evening Face

It has been a while since I have used the old powerpoint. I'll have to try them in my new rifle. I also shoot the CCI CB's. I use them for cottontail in the garden. I like the longs, but have not been able to get them for a while. I am using the shorts, but it creates a ring in the chamber and longs stick after shooting a few shorts if you don't clean the gun right away. Have you tried the Aguila Super Collibri? I picked some up in Phoenix. They are made in Mexico. They are about 1/2 as loud as the CB's, but only about half as lethal also. Not good enough for more than about 15 yards for a cottontail. They also make a 60 grain Supper Sniper, but I can't get them to stabilize in any of my rifles. They stabilize in my ruger pistol and are very accurate, but jam constantly. Happy chinese chicken hunting.


----------



## FACE

Plainsman,

One thing that I hve heard but not experienced is that with some of the other subsonic rounds is that it might be possible for the bullet to get lodged at the end of the muzzle due to not enough oomph in the round! Heard it could be pretty bad if you were unaware of the blockage!
I have only used the shorts once and it was a b!tch trying to camber them in the old auto because they would pop out of the magazine just before they would chamber making it frustrating! Anyway, haven't had the ole .22 out for a while and with all the posts I have the itch again so time to go clean it up again! It was put away clean but it seems that one can never clean (play with as my wife would say) your guns enough!!  
Later! FACE


----------



## Plainsman

Hey Face,

I think we have two things in common: guns and wives. My wife tells me the same thing can you imagine that? I don't put more than an hour or two every couple days into cleaning guns. She was also happy when they came out with broadheads with replaceable blades. I guess she was embarrassed walking around with a husband with shaved arms and legs. Hey, I might have fit right in in San Francisco -- not. Anyway on a serious side I read an article about 22 barrel length and velocity. They said 16 inches was optimum for standard velocity ammunition. They surmised that all the powder burned by the time the bullet traveled 16 inches, and that after that the friction as it slid down the barrel reduced velocity. They backed up their hypothesis with field testing data. Just what you were talking about.


----------



## FACE

Hey Plainsman,

The shaved arms and legs sure brought back a lot of memories and laughs!  I mean they need to be made sure they are sharp! Same thing when sharpening hunting knives.

The wife used to be very tollerent, then I started reloading centerfire cartridges....less time spent "comunicating",then reloading shotshells----I had to do that!.....even less "comunicating" and less tolerant. :huh: So then I bought her her own synthetic Berreta 390 to shoot trap and skeet with me....more communicating and more tollerant! Then I figured that nice synthetic shotgun would make a perfect waterfowl gun!!! :justanangel: That didn't go over very well either! :huh: Then I started having her along on my hunting trips, (of course she stayed at the hotel with the boy,3 1/2) but she enjoyed that! Now I didn't take her along snow goose hunting because I went with the "boys" as she puts it. So then you can figure out what happened next!

I don't even want to go into what happened when I decided to start the 400 plus northwinds!!! :evil: :******:

Man, I tell you I can't figure them out!!! Am I doing something out of the ordinary? :lol:


----------



## Whelen35

Every 22lr I have shoots a differant brand/type of ammo defferant. My ruger 10-22 now has a butler creek light weight barrel with the stainless chamber that is graphite and stainless and it shoots the 33gr rems hp's the best. It will shoot the dynapoints well, and most 40gr bullets well. By well I mean 1/2 @ 50yds the rems will do less. Try several brands and you will see what works best.


----------



## texasguy

my new favorite 22lr ammo has got to be cci's Quik Shok, apart from a muzzle velocity of 1640 fps, the slug actually splits apart into 3 peices making my 10/22 almost like a shotgun.

after about I guess 20 yards or so it breaks apart to form a fairly tight pattern, which is great for stopping rabbits or squirrels.

other than that the winchester powerpoints are THE BEST if you dont want this ammo above.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

close but no cigar texas guy, it splits upon impact, causing 3 wound channels. it is however regarded as the .22 which does the most damage. If you want to turn your .22 into a shotgun get some .22 shot, winchester and cci make them.


----------

